# Regal Cinema - October 2013



## g197- (Oct 2, 2013)

Originally opening in February 1931 as The Regal Cinema which had a 1,446 seat auditorium (circle and stalls) and just one screen.

The cinema was designed by Cecil Masey who designed over 40 other cinema and theatre buildings around the country.

In September 1961 it was renamed Odeon and in 1974 tripled with Screen 1 the original circle, and below Screens 2 and 3 in the original stalls area. 

Three additional screens were later added, bringing the total to six.

The Odeon saw its last day on Sunday October 13th 2002 and has lay rest ever since. Various plans have been put forward for turning the building into a club but recently ownership has changed hands and is now planned to be a hotel.

Personally for me this explore was about the place and less about the photos so the set isn't huge... that and there really isn't much left inside to photograph.

Whilst inside for 5hrs I was busting for the toilet. I was respectful enough to use the only un-smashed urinal in there. 

Please excuse and appreciate the light issues that were faced inside.

*THE SET*

Everyone that has seen this photo says that they remember Screen 1 being a lot lot bigger.






Screen 1 projection room. A lot of pigeon mess.





The only piece of film left in the whole building.


















































If you ever went to this cinema while it was open you should remember these doors. They took you to Screen 1 upstairs, and Screens 2, 3 and 4 downstairs. To the right the alcove where movie cardboard cutouts used to stand with the free Odeon magazine.





The oddest thing I expected to find inside was this old organ. A Yamaha, a real shame it wasn't the original Wurlitzer from the 1930s.





The same Odeon ticket desk I used to queue at with the blue rope to queue around.





Staff stalls for behind the ticket desk.















This was the corridor that had three screens accessed off of it. Toilets at each end.





Ropes assumed to be used from when the place was the old Regal one screen cinema. Tied but not hanging anything from the top ends. Access via a wooden ladder was possible but I didn't fancy it.





Phone/intercom also assumed to be used from when the place was the old Regal one screen cinema. This was where the staff would control lighting, curtains etc from. Both this and the ropes were up a steal ladder in the stage area.





As I said at the top, not a lot to see inside really. Sorry guys.

Set up on FlickR.


----------



## oomphpoomftie (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice indeed, photo's totally capture the mood of the place. Well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 3, 2013)

Blimey what a space! (First pic) 
Lovely set, cheers for sharing


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 3, 2013)

Ahh, brings back some fond memories does this place


----------



## g197- (Oct 3, 2013)

Lightbuoy said:


> Ahh, brings back some fond memories does this place



I bet when you went in there to watch films you never came out with a full body rash allergic reaction to anything.... I've been to the doctors this morning. Itchy as HELL!!!!

I've been in twice in the last month and both times this has happened.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 3, 2013)

g197- said:


> As I said at the top, not a lot to see inside really. Sorry guys.
> 
> .



What?? Don't apologise - this is a really good report
thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Great report & pics.


----------



## g197- (Oct 8, 2013)

Perhaps I should have titled the post what and where it was most recently instead of what it was in the '30s. 

I think people in Colchester will apreciate this more if they went there when it was open as the Odeon.


----------

